# How to import favourites from IE on computer to my favourite list on galaxy note?



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi,

I have a samsung galaxy note 10.1 android, installed IE, firefox, Chrome on it,
I have a large data base of folders inside forlders containing URL links, which is well organized,
I want to import it at once to my galaxy note browser, I was trying, but did not find the way how to do so,
Kindly if there is any pssible way how to do this, provide me with the steps how to do it,
your assistance will be highlty appreciated,
Thanks,


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you are using chrome and have the bookmarks synced 
have a read here
http://www.howtogeek.com/64366/how-to-sync-google-chrome-bookmarks-with-your-android-phone/
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/sync-google-chrome-bookmarks-android-device-chromemarks-lite/

there are other applications that will import from chrome
http://smallbusiness.chron.com/exporting-bookmarks-chrome-android-48200.html

for IE look at 
MyBookmarks
on Google play
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rerware.android.MyBookmarks&hl=en


----------

